# The Green Bean List



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

A few weeks ago i spent several hours trawling through this list and pulled out the uk green bean suppliers:

anothercoffee

bellabarista

coffeebeanshop

coffeecompass

coffeemagic

coffeeplant

djmiles

dorsetcoffee

hasbean

limini

northern-tea

pennineteaandcoffee

ravecoffee

realdealroasters

redber

redmonkeycoffee

thomsonscoffee

winchestercoffeeroasters

yorkcoffeeemporium 

There seems to be no list around of green sellers (that ive found) so let me know if theres any ive missed. I left off 2 or 3 from the biglist which were completely uncompetitive on price.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Don't forget that you can also ask roasters if they'll sell you greens even if not showing in their shop


----------



## Going banana's (Apr 8, 2014)

yes thats true, ive also bought from coffecompass recently using their 5x500g selection for £30 and they kindly let me choose any ones i wanted, great service there.

The best ones on price seems to be rave (free postage over £25), coffeemagic (theyve currently got Malawi geisha), bellabarista, redbur (never used them but would like to hear experience of anyone who has), winchester and york.

The best and mainly only ones for supplying green beans from speciality lots/specific estates etc. and not just generic commercial grade beans are coffeecompass, rave, bellabarista.

ive like the hasbean offerings but unfortunately they dont discount the greens much (considering youll lose 20% of the weight from roasting) and have expensive postage.


----------

